# Doppelte Datensätze aus Datei entfernen



## invaider (25. August 2005)

Hi,

     habe folgendes Problem:
   Ich habe ein AWK-Script, das gewisse Datensätze überprüft und umgeformt als neuen Datensatz ausgibt. 
  Dies funktioniert auch gut.
     Wenn dieser neue Datensatz bereits existiert ,dann soll der Datensatz nicht ausgegeben werden.
 Wie kann man dieses Problem mit AWK lösen?

   Gruß Invaider


----------

